# Blue buffalo lamb..amount each day??



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok, I have picked up some Blue Buffalo Lamb Puppy food. How much do your puppies eat each day??? I feel dumb for asking...but Sophie does not seem to eat much on any given day. But she is growing and gaining weight.


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Lisa, 
My Boo is getting a little spoiled in that he prefers the canned to the dry, but basicallly he gets about 1/4 cup of dry in the morning with a couple of good size tablespoons of canned, and then the same around supper time. He usually eats all the canned and then maybe half the dry. I was originally feeding him 3 times a day when he first came home but the vet said he is gaining fine and can be cut back to twice a day which is what I will stay with for the rest of the time now. He does also sneak over to my shih tzu's bowl of food and try to see if there is any left there whenever he is loose. My shih tzu is a light eater and doesn't ever finish her food. She has always been a light eater where I can tell already that Boo is a much better eater. So a lot depends on the dog. If Sophie is gaining weight and growing, I would just assume she's a lighter eater like some dogs are.


----------

